# Is my car totaled??



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't really see the suspension on the front left - but it looks mostly cosmetic. The bags didn't deploy, so it's likely it won't be totaled.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Doesn't look totaled from the pictures, but what is underneath?. You say "they hit you"...if it was the other driver's fault, then they are liable for repair costs.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like $2500-$3000 to fix. Nowhere near totaled.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

The insurance decide if it's a"total" or not (if you go through them). My friend had a car that was declared "total" by the insurance but he could fix it himself for ~$2000. Well the problem was the title was replaced to reflect the "total". Then the insurance went up to sky no matter where he tried. He gave up at it...


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

"Totaled" is the best thing that could happen to you if someone hits your car. Insurance pays you the retail book value which is thousands more than you would get for it if you traded it in or sold it privately. Take the money and buy a newer lower mileage example.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe I don't get sarcasm, but I can see it's not totaled. THIS is totaled.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

sailurman said:


> LOL... we???:smileystooges:



I must know where you got those emojis.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

atikovi said:


> Maybe I don't get sarcasm, but I can see it's not totaled. THIS is totaled.


No, I doubt you are an insurance adjuster for the OPs insurance company. Only the OPs adjuster will know if it is totaled based on the insurance company's standards. Your attached photo shows a heavily damaged vehicle. While it may have been totaled, there are some adjusters who may have declared it fixable.

I bought a 65 Fairlane from a Copart auction last December. The owner's insurance company totaled the car with nothing but a very slightly bent rear bumper. I took the bumper off and placed wooden blocks at each end stood on the center and bent it back in place. Applied for a rebuilt title and now I have a great classic that I paid $940 for. Look at the picture and tell me if you can determine it was a total loss.

View attachment 258290


I repeat, there is no one on this forum who can determine total loss by looking at low quality online pictures. Only the OPs insurance adjuster can do that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dieselfever said:


> No, I doubt you are an insurance adjuster for the OPs insurance company. Only the OPs adjuster will know if it is totaled based on the insurance company's standards. Your attached photo shows a heavily damaged vehicle. While it may have been totaled, there are some adjusters who may have declared it fixable.
> 
> I bought a 65 Fairlane from a Copart auction last December. The owner's insurance company totaled the car with nothing but a very slightly bent rear bumper. I took the bumper off and placed wooden blocks at each end stood on the center and bent it back in place. Applied for a rebuilt title and now I have a great classic that I paid $940 for. Look at the picture and tell me if you can determine it was a total loss.
> 
> I repeat, there is no one on this forum who can determine total loss by looking at low quality online pictures. Only the OPs insurance adjuster can do that.



"Most" insurance companies will total an older classic as it is not worth anything in modern insurance parlance. Most body shops now a days do not fix anything, they just replace it. It is really hard to find many parts for older vehicles hence the labor is in parts location. I have three pre 1988 and two are pre 73 currently. I had had a 71 totaled in 1982 for a bent bumper as well. I have also had a 2002 fixed in 2009 and it needed a complete front clip - both insurance jobs



Vanityguinness said:


> I got into an accident and a driver hit my car. I want to know if my car is a total loss? Or if anyone can tell by looking what the damage might cost approx. I’m so hurt that my poor baby looks like this ???



View attachment 258290

Newer vehicles are mostly plastic in the front. Look at an exploded view of you vehicle on a GM parts website and compare what you see damaged / bent with the pictures. I have rebuilt my front end twice and now going on the third time and each time including paint it has been less than $2500.00 This time both the radiator and the condenser are also included.

You can buy a front fascia - bumper cover - unpainted for less than $60.00


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

atikovi said:


> "Totaled" is the best thing that could happen to you if someone hits your car. Insurance pays you the retail book value which is thousands more than you would get for it if you traded it in or sold it privately. Take the money and buy a newer lower mileage example.


This recently happened to one of my family members. Their 2002 Trailblazer got totaled. They were planning to sell it in a few months and maybe get 2k for it, insurance paid out almost 3 times that!


----------



## Vanityguinness (Mar 22, 2018)

I got thjust estimate back it’s about 3200, they just towed it to the shop.. assuming there is nothing wrong once they go under the car I’ll be ok.. thank you all I’ve never been hit or in an accident before.. I freaked out because someone told me my baby totaled and I almost cried lol.. I love my Cruze


----------



## Vanityguinness (Mar 22, 2018)

atikovi said:


> Maybe I don't get sarcasm, but I can see it's not totaled. THIS is totaled.


I wasn’t being sarcastic idk what totaled looks like bro..


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Vanityguinness said:


> I got thjust estimate back it’s about 3200, they just towed it to the shop.. assuming there is nothing wrong once they go under the car I’ll be ok.. thank you all I’ve never been hit or in an accident before.. I freaked out because someone told me my baby totaled and I almost cried lol.. I love my Cruze


@ Vanityguinness, I am glad to see you finally got an estimate from your insurance adjuster. Make sure you choose a reputable body shop that will use quality parts.


----------

